

Apple’s first foray into wearable technology is called the Apple Watch - pkmishra
http://gigaom.com/2014/09/09/its-finally-here-apples-first-foray-into-wearable-technology-is-called-the-apple-watch/

======
Alupis
what do you know... it looks exactly like all the other smart watches.

~~~
pkmishra
I liked the tapping your wrist part when you are using map. It's pretty cool.

~~~
Alupis
I wonder if they called it "Apple Watch" instead of the expected "iWatch" just
because everyone was already assuming the name?

It doesn't seem to fit in with their line of products, iPhone, iPad, Apple
Watch? (and yes i'm aware of Apple TV, but nobody uses that)

